# 2011 Australian Rules Grand Final - Geelong V Collingwood



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm usually the last person who'd post a thread on the topic of football, let alone a very strange code of it, but I'm doing it for two reasons.


1) Last year when the winning team were victorious, my neighbours played the team theme song for the rest of the day, which got old VERY fast. This year we made sure we were away, and went to Melbourne for a grand final party at a friends place with a shitload of people all drinking and eating and shouting at the TV. These friends are rabid football fans, so we got into the swing a bit more than usual, and enjoyed football for the first time in a while. Crazy night, got to bed at 5am, got woken at 9am by an mms from my brother saying "How cool is the new Lego motorbike?!" with a picture comparison of old and new. Haha, bastard!

2) Meatloaf. Fucking Meatloaf performed (if you can call it that) for what I have heard was $500,000. Sure they're his songs and he can do what he wants with them, but JESUS. Try NOT heavily drinking before you have to go on stage. 



lol @ phallic hotdog launchers right at the end.

He of all people should be experienced enough with the ins and outs of live performance that he nails it every time. I reckon the only thing he nailed here was a case of draught. Anyone else hear him ad-lib entire sections and how very flat he was on most sustained notes?

Good game though, was pretty close for the first 3 quarters


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the general consensus of the Grand final was Australia Vs Collingwood.  And Australia won, in the form of Geelong...

Well that's the way my circle of friends and I saw it. 

Also that Meatloaf performance was a trevesty.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 4, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I think the general consensus of the Grand final was Australia Vs Collingwood.  And Australia won, in the form of Geelong...
> 
> Well that's the way my circle of friends and I saw it.
> 
> Also that Meatloaf performance was a trevesty.





haha you're probably right, now it's making sense. I just can't believe how passionate some people are about a game which is seemingly so random, and is a complete 'luck of the bounce' kinda religion. You may have gotten the impression from my post that I have no fucking idea about AFL, and I'd like to ignorantly keep it that way 

I love how badly Meatloaf sucked, I hope the guy in charge in the vid below (who drops a highly inappropriate comment about him with a 70's porno mustache!) learns from this and stops hiring out of date bands and gets some modern bands with skill, talent and stage presence for events like this which represent Australian culture and sport.


----------

